# Thanks &quot;OLDTIMER&quot;



## indywest (Apr 6, 2013)

I just read \"STOP\" by OLDTIMER here lower on the page, and WOW thats all I can say!!! I never put that much thought into shroomin , but I will now. THANKS OLDTIMER !!!! I\'ll remember that when I go in after work today. THANK YOU , THANK YOU , THANK YOU .


----------

